# Looking for a Used Lang 60 Mobile



## spydermike72 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey all,

I am looking for a used Lang 60 Mobile. If anybody has any leads, please let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 11, 2007)

Any interest in an 84?


----------



## spydermike72 (Oct 11, 2007)

Possibly... Can you send me info and pics ?? [email protected].


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 11, 2007)

The one I know of is not mine........sorry if it sounded that way from the post.  I will pass your info on though.

Did you check on the NBBQ News site (seems like I remember you posting there before)   Seems like there are some newer posts over there with 84s for sale.

Either way, I will pass on your info and see what comes of it.


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 11, 2007)

Spyder-

It is very hard to find a used LM 60. I guess it's due to most people keeping them. I found mine on E-bay after it had expired. It came from a restaraunt that had outgrown it. I would suggest you call Ben Lang and ask him if he knows of anyone selling one. Honestly I think the cooker is worth the money even at MSRP. Freight is going to be a problem for you due to location. Good luck and I will let you know if I come across one. I do know a local guy who can build a replica. If you can find a metal shop up there I bet you could work somthing out. There is lots of pic's of the LM 60 around to help anyone fabricate a replica. I will help any way I can.


----------



## spydermike72 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Joe,

Thanks for the info. Yeah I am on a lot of the forums. The wife and I actually just came to the conclusion that we want a Lang. So we are in the searching phase. 

Thanks again!!


----------



## spydermike72 (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Justin,

Thanks, I am planning on contacting Ben, I am actually going to see if it would be possible for me to take a trip down to his shop over the holidays. 

I hear ya about the availabilty, I am just putting out some feelers. 

I will keep you in mind. Thanks for the info!!

Mike


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 12, 2007)

I came accross a clone in Savannah, Ga last month but just called them yesterday to check on prices; they have two models, one for $2000 and the other for $2999.  If you want the number send me an email [email protected]


----------



## spydermike72 (Oct 12, 2007)

You've got mail!! 

Thanks!!


----------



## flagriller (Oct 12, 2007)

http://search.ebay.com/search/search...ge=search&fgtp=


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 12, 2007)

That one looks good! I saw that one before but I did not think of it because it's pickup only in GA. But Spyder said that he might take a trip to Lang. This guy lives in Augusta that is a few hours from Lang's shop. It might be worth looking in too. The only thing about this cooker that was a slight red flag is the propane burner system. I don't understand the description in the listing. He advised "The two large burners are located below the main baffle pan that is below the drip pan". This makes no sense to me. Anyone else get it? My Lang has no drip pan the grates that the meat rests on sits on a steel plate that runs the length of the cooker. The steel plate has a peice of angle iron that creates a "V" shape in the middle. The angle iron is what catches all of the grease and channels it out of the drain. I dont know what he is callin a baffle either? The pic's are fuzzy too. Just be careful


----------



## smokin dawg (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a Lange 60 deluxe for sale. It is less than a year old.  email me at [email protected] if you are interested.


----------

